

MS' TUVA project hosts Feynman's Messenger lectures - nebula
http://research.microsoft.com/apps/tools/tuva/index.html#data=4%7C0%7C%7C%7C%7C

======
jamesbritt
Sadly, they are behind the Silverlight firewall.

[http://research.microsoft.com/apps/tools/tuva/Images/PromptN...](http://research.microsoft.com/apps/tools/tuva/Images/PromptNotSupported.png)

~~~
jamesbritt
To be fair, I was able to get the Silverlight plugin running on FF3 on Vista,
and the video presentation is very nicely done. I typically prefer to watch
videos off my local drive using VLC, but the bells and whistles wrapped around
these videos are top notch.

I get a kick out of Feynman's accent, too. Like something outta Cash Cab ( a
great show for NYC expats like myself who miss the way people there speak).

